# SAMSUNG HDD support SUCKS!



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

*BEGIN RAGE!*

Ok i bought a 500GB Samsung SATA HD alittle over 1yr and 1/2 ago and if started making the clicking sound of death so i used HDtune and it had countless errors and took 2 1/2 days to scan! so i wanted to RMA this drive cause samsung had a 3yr warranty. Well i call samsung and they tell me that they DO NOT have a department that deals with hdds that i would have to goto http://www.samsunghdd.com and fill out a contact us form.... so i did and no response after week and a half. so i call them back and say please gimme some info on what to do and the guy was like well you have to goto http://www.samsunghdd.com and fillout the contact us sheet! so i got furious and i told him that this was piss poor service! if this was western digital or seagate they would be glad to help me out with my problem but with samsung i had to jump through hoops to get anything and i never did! I told that guy on the phone to loose my contact info cause i was going to buy a better drive from a company that supports there products. THEN i took the drive outside and smashed it on the concrete and threw it in the woods! 

*END RAGE!*

thank you for listening


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow,I would of just got in touch with the place I bought it from, they probably have facilities for RMAs .....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

well i bought it from geeks.com but it was in a external HDD enclosure when purchased and they would just RMA somthing that i didnt have anymore (enclosures PSU fried so install internally in my computer). the harddirve was still under warranty even tho it wassnt in the original HDD enclosure


----------



## shevanel (Dec 14, 2009)

RMA can be frustrating


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

In that case I would of sold it to someone withmore patience lol

I did it with some ram recently.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

i dont feel right about selling a broken hdd to someone when theres a chance that samsung would piss all over them


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 14, 2009)

Seems like if you actually wanted a new drive you would have at least tried more than 1 time. I bet your contact submission wasn't the only one they got, maybe it got lost?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry I have to disagree with you, I rma'd a F1 about a month ago, I went to the site, filled in the form, got emailed a shipping label, my drive went to samsung and they sent a replacement out the SAME DAY which arrived next day, WD on the other hand took about 2 weeks to send me a replacement raptor x even after they had recieved mine, and I am still awaiting a replacement 4850 from MSI after 1.5 months time, now thats shitty service imo.


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 14, 2009)

Right see? This is just one instance of bad luck. We all have em. Hell, I'll even say I had one with Newegg a while back. No need to rage at Samsung.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yea maybe it was just my luck but the company should have a call technical support like they do with all there other products thats the only problem i really have with them. the drive worked great when it WORKED


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think its due to you know, when a HDD gets borked its either a case of replacing it or not, so they don't need that technical support, just that form thing.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 14, 2009)

You haven't dealt with Acer Eastern Europe... now that support sucks hard.


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 3, 2010)

there tv support is good ,however i purchased a hdd from ebuyer.com and have since closed my account and my drive it now on its way out , it has 3years warrently however ebuyer said because i have closed my account i can not rma it,and samsung say i have to go through ebuyer


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 3, 2010)

regan1985 said:


> there tv support is good ,however i purchased a hdd from ebuyer.com and have since closed my account and my drive it now on its way out , it has 3years warrently however ebuyer said because i have closed my account i can not rma it,and samsung say i have to go through ebuyer



Call ebuyer and scream at them til they understand that they cannot refuse you warranty just because you closed your account.  That's screwed.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 5, 2010)

pbmaster said:


> Seems like if you actually wanted a new drive you would have at least tried more than 1 time. I bet your contact submission wasn't the only one they got, maybe it got lost?


A company that wants peoples money, should work to make the customer happy not the other way around, be it a fluke or not lost forms or just plain poor service is not acceptable, this is totally a reason to rage on samsung, a customer shouldn't have to fight with a company to make them honor their promises!


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 7, 2010)

on a 0845 number the amount of money i would waste about £20 and the time i may aswell buy another drive for £50 from a different company which is what i have ended up doing


----------

